# Blue Water Report, Observation, & Prediction



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Blue Water
We found blue water 32 Miles south of Destin. It was some of the nicest and mostly unfishable water I’ve seen in years. The color was cobalt blue, which was in stark contrast to the bright yellow patches of sargassum weeds that were scattered everywhere. We looked and looked and could not find any sort of line. The scattered grass made trolling all but impossible on Monday. 

Observation
Usually, I do not fish in the late afternoon but I did observe something that struck me as odd – the clean blue water was cooler than the surrounding green water. My temperature gauge showed the blue water at 76.6 degrees and the green water at 77.4. I found that odd, but surmise that the dirtier green water heats up on the surface more during the day. I would have expected the blue water to be warmer. You learn something new every day when fishing. 

Prediction
Good things to come. I am hopeful that the full moon tides and currents coming will cause the grass to pile up and form wonderful weed lines. The water color is truly beautiful and all those weeds are just waiting to create the perfect habitat for the “circle of life”. You heard it here first – things are shaping up to provide the conditions for some epic fishing. Its been a long time since we've seen nice water this nice, this close, this soon.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

matttheboatman said:


> I am hopeful that the full moon tides and currents coming will cause the grass to pile up and form wonderful weed lines.


Keep an eye on the currents section of Hilton's as well as the wind direction. It is opposing wind and currents which form up good lines. One good wind shift can break everything up.

If the river stays as low as it has been, I wouldn't be surprised to see blue water in close all year long.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Couldn't agree more with you Matt! The fishing has been excellent early on in close!! Several members of the Pbgfc fished Sunday with several nice wahoo and dolphin one release of a blue est. 350+ by a Jr. Angler ( pics are on the facebook page of the pbgfc)and at least three other shots at blues that I heard of!! This has the makings of one of those stellar years in gulf!! I believe 2006 or 2007 was the last decent year we've had!! Get out their and enjoy and good luck!! Thanks for the report!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Me and my good buddy was just talking about the blue water!!! I hope i get to see some soon? Its on my bucket list :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

